# A heartfelt thank you



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm sorry I haven't been around to help and support you but I needed to be away from the boards for a while.  I find it all too much these days and I can't bear to read of the heartache and sadness that so many of us endure time and time again.

I have reached the end of the road and I am trying to find a way through it all.  Life has got too much and the pain of IF is overpowering who I am.  For my DH's sake and my own health it is time to say goodbye to my dreams and start to breath again without them.

I wanted to say thank you to you all for the love and support and help you have given me over the months and years.  I couldn't have carried on for so long without all you wonderful girls.

May I wish you all well on your dreams and pray that you will find the answers to your prayers. 

I hope you all have a peaceful Christmas and may 2008 be the start of an amazing adventure for you all.

Much love
Allison xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Sending you lots of love AK

Roz
xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Not a regular here, but saw your post AK, and wanted to wish you love and success for the future.  You have shown amazing courage and determination in your journey and been a huge inspiration to others. 

Thinking of you 
HUn xx


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Allison Kate


Thank you so much for your posts. I have watched your journey over the last couple of years and appreciated your candour and warmth. You have certainly helped me  

Enjoy your new journey.

Kelly x


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Dearest Allison Kate,

You have been such a huge support, and it has often struck me how you have always been there selflessly to help others, and that shows just how wonderful you are.

Thank YOU so much and, as Kelly says, you have certainly helped me for sure.

I know that it is a difficult time for you right now, but you will be ok and will get through it.  Wishing you all the very best for 2008 and the future.  Whichever path you choose, will be the right one.

love BH xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Allison,
I can only agree with the other girls, what a support you have been to all of us.  I am so sorry that you have had to make this decision.  I think we may have one more go in us, but I dont think I will be far behind you.  It is going to be hard to say enough is enough, you are being very sensible and brave.  I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you can find comfort in just enjoying life itself.  
All the best.
BG


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Allison - will really miss you, thanks so much for all the advice (and humour) over the last year and more. Some days your PMs really did keep me sane. 

You'll be sorely missed on here  - wishing you lots of love and happiness in the future

Sue xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Allison

     I hope that 2008 will mark the start of other dreams for you that will come true.  Wishing you and your DH much love and happiness.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Allison,

I too would just like to thank you for all your support. You are a wonderful person and have given a lot of us good advice and support when we've most needed. 

I hope 2008 and beyond brings you the happiness you deserve.    

Lots of love,

Cotswold Girl xxxxxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Alison Kate,

Just wanted to wish you well in all you do in 2008 and thank you for all your suport and advice.



emps
x


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Allison Kate 

Just to add my message to the many heartfelt good wishes to you...You will be very much missed here but everyone understands the need to move away perhaps...

You have been through an awful lot amd shown amazing strength and drive on your journey. I sincerely wish you had had the success/good fortune you so obviously deserved. This is a random and cruel process, and those on both sides of the fence are all too painfully aware of how near they are to the opposite side 

Good luck and good wishes to you, reclaim your life and your energy for you and your DH...

XX Goldielocks


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Allison Kate

Thanks for your post - I wanted to send you every good wish for the future.  I'll miss you - you have been a tremendous source of wisdom and support.  Hoping 2008 brings you good times and happiness.


Sally Kate


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Alison.
Just wanted to send you lots of Good Wishes, may you have lots of fun and good times 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

